# Mobile Coffe Van advice



## as-sweet-as (Apr 28, 2012)

First post - new user

I have just finished doing up my van which has a Fracino dual fuel machine in, and will be selling homemade cakes and coffee. I hope to go round industrial estates and business parks on a daily basis. I have seen Sandwich vans but not coffee and cake vans. Im also asking the businesses to let me know if they require me to visit so I dont tread on people toes.

What my question is, is as the machine takes a long time to heat up, when im diving from place to place, do I leave it turned on to the invertor, and only use the gas when im stationery? And then turn the whole thing off at night? Or do I turn everything off whilst im driving. The furthest place should only be about 15 mins from my home, and then 5 mins max to each stop, so hopefully not lose too much pressure in between.

Any advice on this would be gratefully received. Thankyou.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

I can offer lots of advice on mobile coffee vending as my wife and I did just that for 2.5 years in the U.S. Ask away with specific questions.


----------



## bellabarista (Apr 3, 2013)

I know this reply is a little old, but our sister company Towability specialise in mobile coffee van conversions and have done since 1983. We sell dual fuel commercial coffee machines and this was one of the reasons why bella barista was created, through our suppliers from Italy and Spain offering compact 1 group machines approx ten years ago.

Towability mainly sell gas commercial machines for mobile coffee vans to avoid all the issues that your having with inverters etc. We don't use Fracino mainly because of demand. Towability clients often want a commercial machines for their vans that are made in Italy. When they sell cups of coffee, customers like drinking Italian coffee from a Italian machine.

Marko - (From Bella Barista and Towability Trailers UK)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use a Fracino Contempo 2 group dual fuel on my van and I would suggest warming the machine up before you leave home and then turn everything off while you are driving - you won't lose much pressure and it will only take a few minutes to warm back up again! If you leave it running on electric through the inverter, your battery will be flat in around 10 minutes!! Also, I wouldn't recommend driving around with a lit gas appliance in the back of the van..........!! You'll find the Fracino machine is super reliable if you look after it!

Andy


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Assume you guys don't use generators like you see in the burger vans etc?


----------

